# Residential applications that need their own dedicated circuits



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

BamaRed said:


> Which circuits need their own dedicated circuits. I know the master bathroom has its own, but wasn’t sure on the refrigerator, kitchen plugs, laundry etc.
> 
> Also, in a general rule, how many receptacles can you put on one circuit not including kitchen because I’m doing those different.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Bama, you can put em all on one single circuit and save on costs. No need to give the bathroom , the kitchen, the laundry on their own Applications. Nor the stove, dryer, hot water heater, nor the heating and ac . They don't need their own Applications. They can be a single App. By the way, this site clearly states it is for electrical professionals only. You messed up.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Are you a homeowner or Electrician ? 

that answer will varies a bit depending on what ya on.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

BamaRed said:


> Which circuits need their own dedicated circuits. I know the master bathroom has its own, but wasn’t sure on the refrigerator, kitchen plugs, laundry etc.
> 
> Also, in a general rule, how many receptacles can you put on one circuit not including kitchen because I’m doing those different.
> 
> Thanks in advance


In advance you need to take an advancement out to hire an electrician. 


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BamaRed (Feb 17, 2019)

Actually I didn’t mess up and no I’m not putting everything on one circuit like you stated. 

For the record have two years of electrical but been in Multi-craft maintenance for many years and have forgotten a lot on residential applications as far as new circuits. Just wanted to clear up my mind on new laws and not go overboard. 

Can’t use my maintenance background to get my license and we do plenty of electrical work there.


----------



## BamaRed (Feb 17, 2019)

Also, yes, electrical trade along with Master plumber, gas fitter, Mechanical degree and license, two years Associates in electrical but yes, home owner and contractor in multiple areas. This work though is on my house so thought I would just ask and get some clarification.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

BamaRed said:


> Also, yes, electrical trade along with Master plumber, gas fitter, Mechanical degree and license, two years Associates in electrical but yes, home owner and contractor in multiple areas. This work though is on my house so thought I would just ask and get some clarification.


Ahh ok ., just want to make sure due we have too many diy dolts came in the fourm .,,

Now to clearfiy the oringal question related to the circuit .,,

15 amp circuit typically limited to 11 recepatles while 20 amp circuits limited to 13 recepteles however there is some leeway on residential side but not very much anymore due the AFCI codes already kicked in. 

Landury room circuit have to on it pwn circuit 
Dinning room can share with kitchen circuit only but check with your state codes on this part due there some changes going on and I have no confirmation on this one. 
bedroom of course a general circuit but it have to be on AFCI 

The refridgeator it will be on it own circuit or share the countertop circuit ( I rather have it on own circuit ) 

those above covered pretty good part for new circuits but exsting circuit they can stay what they are as long it is NOT extended it. but once you extend it then the AFCI rules do kick in but that will vaies a little depending on your state codes write it up.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Any fastened in place appliance needs it's own ckt. Dish washer, disposal, compactor, stove (electric) wall mounted microwave. You need 2-20a.ckts. for the kitchen/dinning area receps., 1-20a. for the laundry area, not including the washing machine, A/C, F.A.U., G.D.O. need one. Refer. is up to you.


----------



## BamaRed (Feb 17, 2019)

French Electician,

Thanks for your input. Kind of what I thought but just not up to speed on new residential laws. Sorry on clearing background up before. Signed up using phone and hard to see all the information required before posting but I was put in my place quickly and I bowed till corrected. Again, thanks for the information. Will move forward now.


----------

